# Knicks to Offer Only One-Year Deals



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> According to an NBA source, the Knicks are planning on only offering one-year deals this summer to free agents. That will take them out of the pool of prominent free-agent centers, including Samuel Dalembert. Certainly the more marquee players, such as Mavericks champion pivot Tyson Chandler, the Grizzlies' Marc Gasol and Clippers young stud DeAndre Jordan are out of the question.
> 
> There had been debate inside the organization about whether to use the Mavericks championship blueprint, forgoing the three-superstar Miami plan -- that would add Paul -- and breaking up the cap room among three solid pieces rather than a third superstar. They could still do that, but plan to wait until 2012 -- perhaps with a new president -- before deciding. Commissioner David Stern's recent proposal of a $62 million cap - up from $45 million -- gave the Knicks new life on a 2012 bonanza.
> 
> Their one-year-contract edict would still give the Knicks a shot at lower-tier, cheaper centers.


http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/knicks/knicks_cap_conscious_nZWBS0DYZd6DORbq7ObprL


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That's a good plan. You have stars already, don't hamstrung yourself with replaceable role players.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Two thoughts:

A) That's a smart approach by Knicks management, with a relatively weak free agent class you're better off essentially going for a push and rolling things over to next summer than you are overpaying for role players. Even if they can't land a top-tier star, Chauncey's contract coming off the books gives them more flexibility to fill out a roster with role players. 

B) Why do people insist on calling DeAndre Jordan a top center? He's an athletic guy with potential, but he averaged 7 and 7 as a starter last season.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Agree with HKF and Bogg, I think this is a smart move for us.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

It's one of the moves us message board folk have championed for years and always wondered why NBA execs couldn't seem to understand it's the best way to do business sometimes. 

Best of luck to the Knicks and I'm sure they'll land Dalembert.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

this is still from Walsh correct? I have to wonder how the Knicks will fare in the future after he officially steps down.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Porn Player said:


> Best of luck to the Knicks and I'm sure they'll land Dalembert.


Doubt it, Dalembert is probably looking for a long term deal. As a Knicks fan I would be happy with Kwame Brown for the vet min.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

All you guys patting this idea on the back are in for a surprise. No one wants to sign a 1 year contract. There's no security in a 1 year contract.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

R-Star said:


> All you guys patting this idea on the back are in for a surprise. No one wants to sign a 1 year contract. There's no security in a 1 year contract.


That is not always true sometimes players view 1 year contracts as a way to audition for there next contract like James Posey did in 07.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Knicks4life said:


> That is not always true sometimes players view 1 year contracts as a way to audition for there next contract like James Posey did in 07.


Very seldom.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The thing is, any role player you sign that isn't in your top 6 from the moment you sign them should probably be on a one year deal anyway. Why would you lock in long-term to someone you feel won't be playing a bulk of the minutes? I have never understand that.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> All you guys patting this idea on the back are in for a surprise. No one wants to sign a 1 year contract. There's no security in a 1 year contract.


The Knicks will get players to bite. There's nobody out there this summer that's going to get them out of the second round anyway, so if preserving cap space for what could potentially be a much more productive summer in 2012 means targeting Kwame Brown and Johan Petro instead of Sam Dalembert and Kris Humphries, well........you've actually saved yourself a likely headache a year or two down the road.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

There's a darn good chance that you give a one-year MLE deal to Kenyon Martin, IMO.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Why would Dalembert choose NY over MIA?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

New York is closer to Canada. New York is New York. New York have Carmelo and Amare, I know this works both ways but they still ain't nothing to be sniffed at. New York has allure. New York has heritage.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> New York is closer to Canada. New York is New York. New York have Carmelo and Amare, I know this works both ways but they still ain't nothing to be sniffed at. New York has allure. New York has heritage.


Dalembert lives in Miami


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*There are two things about this one year contract offering to worry about......* 

*1)* It's a good idea if the plan is to sign "three" cheap centers (Kwame/ Sean Williams/ and Jerome Jordan) to have Bigman practice-session throughout the season with rookie Harrelson. 

*2)* It's a bad idea all around the board if certain top FA are looking for a 3 to 5 year contract to be molded as part of the Knicks new BIG-3.... FA like SG-J.Richardson, Multi-talented 6th-man Wilson Chandler, C-Dalembert, or C-Tyson Chandler. 

*2a)* *The real bad idea of the Knicks (only) giving a one year contract (again) under a dum DNP Celebrity headcoach Mike Damnphony *....is the fact there is NOT one NBA agent with decent FA Center or PF as their clients would put their client future into ruin by letting a clueless dum headcoach Damnphony who have less skills than a H.S. coach on defense and the usage of bigmen lower their clients value in just one season...


----------

